# Removing snapped bolts



## Max Power (4 Jun 2013)

I had to remove four bolts from some steelwork and the heads have snapped off two of them. There is about 1/2 an inch of bolt left sticking out and I have tried mole- grips but they are just turning without moving the bolt.
Any ideas ?


----------



## t8hants (4 Jun 2013)

heat is always good, and if you have access to a welder, weld a bit of bar to the top of the studd and use as a tommy bar to unwind the naughty broken bolts. With the welding trick you get heat and a good purchase.

Gareth


----------



## AndyT (4 Jun 2013)

You could grind two flats and use an adjustable spanner.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (4 Jun 2013)

Put a torch on them til they're really hot, and give them a clout with a hammer - it may break the seal - then soak as best possible with penetrating oil overnight. Use a stilsons or something with more grip than a mole.


----------



## wizard (4 Jun 2013)

try one of these


----------



## dm65 (4 Jun 2013)

wizard":2g6cec39 said:


> View attachment 344
> 
> try one of these


Still use heat - heat is the key as already stated

Get it glowing red if you can then strongest grips you have


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (4 Jun 2013)

or grind a slot in the top....turning it into a slotted screw....undo with an old style yankee with a chunky flat bit


----------



## Phil Pascoe (4 Jun 2013)

A brace with a screwdriver bit would give more leverage, but it'd probably be better to grab the whole stud - if the torque on the head was sufficient to shear it, a slot would probably chew up.


----------



## dm65 (4 Jun 2013)

phil.p":2alxwa9i said:


> A brace with a screwdriver bit would give more leverage


Longest screwdriver, on its side if there's room, but watch out for the flared tip - you don't do this flat on, but angled to get max tip into groove

But still use grips


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (5 Jun 2013)

Surely if you heat the bolt to red hot....it will expand and get even more stuck?


----------



## dm65 (5 Jun 2013)

Random Orbital Bob":3gyccri3 said:


> Surely if you heat the bolt to red hot....it will expand and get even more stuck?


The idea is that the expansion breaks the bond that's formed over the years - usually rust

I have used this method successfully in the past and it pays to get it hot fast, and as local as possible ie just the stud and then work on it as quickly as possible

I have also used heat to bend a stud that was stuck and bent the hot stud over which gave better purchase than just grabbing the stud alone - probably bent to 25 - 30 degrees - but that was stuck out by a couple of inches


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (5 Jun 2013)

right...that makes sense


----------



## bugbear (5 Jun 2013)

AndyT":1i3i6550 said:


> You could grind two flats and use an adjustable spanner.



I'd compromise - grind flats, *and* use a mole grip.

Or this marvellous hybrid:

http://www.tooled-up.com/product/stanle ... 610/10056/

Alternatively, depending on size of "thing" and ease of access, grind flats, and hold the bolt in a (metalworking) bench vise, and turn the "thing".

The heat thing would be a useful part of any of these solutions - if applying large force (techniques above) shears it off flush, you are in a world of trouble.

BugBear


----------



## Graham Orm (5 Jun 2013)

dm65":6m6qvnds said:


> wizard":6m6qvnds said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 344
> ...



If you get the bolt glowing red all you will do is twist it. Heat the steel that the bolt is in, not the bolt. Get someone to pour a slow trickle of water over the bolt while you heat the steel. Then the steel expands not the bolt. 

If you don't have access to a welding torch grind 2 flats on the bolt and use an adjustable spanner as suggested earlier after soaking in penetrating oil overnight. (WD40 is NOT penetrating oil).


----------



## Gerry (6 Jun 2013)

If the studs are sticking out then a pair of stilsons will grip it. The harder you pull the more they grip. The studs will shear off before they slip and if that happens you will never get them out by conventional means anyway!

Gerry


----------



## wizard (6 Jun 2013)

heat if you have it then that stud Extractor i pointed out. get one and you will be shocked at how good they are


----------



## Eric The Viking (10 Jun 2013)

Heat, then Plus Gas penetrating oil (but from a can, not an aerosol). Be prepared to leave it a good while - 24 or 48 hours, and make sure it stays wet with oil. I think the stuff is mainly diesel - smells like it - but it works really well.

That's after HEAT. And heat it again after the plus gas, before you try to work on it.


----------



## Graham Orm (11 Jun 2013)

Did you get the bolt out Max?


----------



## Max Power (12 Jun 2013)

Yes Graham, got it sorted at the weekend. Took it up to the blacksmiths and got him to weld a bar onto each bolt then heat up the surrounding steel and they came away lovely 8) 
Thanks for all the good advice chaps =D>


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (13 Jun 2013)

LOL...no one suggested you weld an entire continent to it


----------

